# Google Webmaster hunderte Seiten angeblich nicht erreichbar



## mediamat (15. August 2017)

Im Google Webmastertool sagt es mir bei meiner Seite wären hunderte Seiten nicht erreichbar,also 404.
Dabei gibt es sie 100pro.
Wie kann ich das beheben?
Und übrigens welche Domain muss es da anzeigen? Als fehlend zeigt es direkt die Unterseitennamen also ohne hauptdomainname vorn dran...das ist vermutlich korrekt?!


----------



## vfl_freak (15. August 2017)

Moin,

hast Du mal die den subcode error zu 404 gecheckt?
Sie hier (etwas weiter unten): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404

VG Klaus


----------



## mediamat (22. August 2017)

So endlich konnte ich nochmal was dran machen.
Also es steht nur "404 nicht gefunden"
Ich hab nochmal geschaut, es sind *doch einige Seiten nicht mehr da*...weil ich da letztens paar einfach gelöscht habe...also da hat Google doch recht
Allerdings hab ich es schon längst nochmal crawlen lassen ich dachte damit würde alles wieder richtig gecheckt?!

Außerdem behauptet es fälschlicherweise auch in der Sitemap würde es z.B. auf www.domain.de/*projekte*/hallo linken, aber das stimmt so nicht, denn es ist in der Sitemap verlinkt unter www.domain.de/*portfolio*/hallo und ist dort auch vorhanden ...und dieses "projekte" ist was altes wo das mal war, aber ich hab doch gecrawlt, ich dachte alles alte sollte neu richtig erkannt worden sein?

Und es behauptet auch auf diese Seiten würde von anderen Seiten heraus verlinkt, was auch nicht stimmt... das war evt. höchstens vor x Monaten mal so.

*Also kurzum: *
Ich habe wohl doch paar Seiten (oder Linksetzungen auf Seiten) gelöscht, aber was muss ich nun machen dass die nicht mehr als "404" gezeigt werden?
"Abrufen wie durch Google und Rendern" hab ich gemacht...Sitemap hab ich auch neu erstellt und hochgeladen...
Da ist teilweise irgendwie uralter Quatsch (Seiten, Linksetzungen) noch drin, den es gar nicht mehr gibt.


----------

